# Key fobs just not working



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How is your Tire Pressure Monitoring System working? Anything you've added in the mirror area? (Like a dashcam?)


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Tire pressure monitor is working and I have not added anything.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

I dont know what the inside of the keyfobs look like, but the ones in the 90's/00's used a carbon fiber pressure point to "complete the circuit" on the keyfob board when pressing a button. Over time the 'carbon' wears off and the circuit cant be completed, hence no action when a button is pressed.

there are 2 ways to fix this particular problem:

On my 2005 Grand Prix I took the easy route by glueing alumium foil dots on the rubber carbon points. The AF will give the same result as the carbon. Positives of this fix is its easy and simple to do. I used a simple hole punch to create the patch and super glue to connect it. Drawbacks - the dots tended to come off after 6-9 months requiring re-glue. Sometimes when the dots came off they 'cross circuted' the keyfob which gave crazy results like the trunk opening along with the doors.

You can buy liquid carbon (I forgot eaxctly what this is called) and paint the button bottom. This works longer term.

Hope one of these helps you.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I was just reading another thread that was a couple years old regarding key fobs malfunctioning:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/5486-key-fobs-not-working.html


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

It doesn't look like its the key fobs, I almost sure it is the receiver. Can I just replace the existing receiver in the car with a new one or would I have to reprogram it?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stop at a dealer with both of your key fobs.....all dealers are supposed to have a fob tester.

The tester is nothing more than a receiver.......they place your fob on it and press each button.......the receiver will emit a tone with each button push on a good fob......most dealers do this as a no charge.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> It doesn't look like its the key fobs, I almost sure it is the receiver.


Same as the TPMS receiver, and you said it's working fine.

I'd suggest following Robbie's advice and having the fobs checked.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Darn, I though there was a thread here not too long about about someone who had a intermittent problem and then it cleared up - but my googlefu isn't turning up anything.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Darn, I though there was a thread here not too long about about someone who had a intermittent problem and then it cleared up - but my googlefu isn't turning up anything.


Is it the thread I linked to earlier?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> Is it the thread I linked to earlier?


It's not the one I was thinking of, but I spotted this post that could explain a lot.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay, I solved the issue. Apparently the new batteries I bought were bad. Not sure of the probability of getting two bad batteries in a package though, thanks for suggesting to get the key fobs tested.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnnydicamillo said:


> Not sure of the probability of getting two bad batteries in a package though,


Probably pretty high. Both batteries was subjected to the same heat and aging situations. So if one's dead, the other is likely to be weak at best.


----------

